# Radio 4 Today programme



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Surrogacy was an item this morning and it's here if any of you are interested (at 8.22am - 2hrs and 22 minutes in) . It was all about a US surrogacy case in the news, but a wider debate about the UK laws too and whether the surrogate or the IPs have the upper hand.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r113d


----------

